# Cedar Chest



## UKfan (Nov 16, 2010)

the cedar hope chest that I have been helping my friend make for his oldest daughter is finally finished. Here are some pictures of the project.


----------



## UKfan (Nov 16, 2010)

and some more pics


----------



## UKfan (Nov 16, 2010)

and here are the last few pics of the chest.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## Swede (Mar 23, 2011)

Very nice! I am planning on building one in the next few weeks.


----------



## dwendt1978 (Mar 13, 2010)

great job!:thumbsup:


----------



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

Very Nice. Where did he get the plan or did he just design it himself?

Robert


----------



## ctwiggs1 (Mar 30, 2011)

That looks like one of the plans from a Black and Decker woodworkers book I bought for $8 a few weeks ago!! Very cool to see someone build it!

Curtis


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

nice. bet it smells good.


----------



## Mr Mac (May 31, 2010)

Nice looking chest! Oil finish or something else?


----------



## UKfan (Nov 16, 2010)

The chest does smell great. I am not sure where he got the plans, all I ever saw were his hand drawn sketches and it was an oil finish.


----------

